# NetBeans kleine einführung



## millinär (11. Sep 2006)

_was  ich kann:_
-java sdk
-mit Matisse umgehen
-ich habe das anfänger tutorial von netbeans bereits absolviert(war kein problem für mich)
-ich habe auch schon kommplette applets und applikationen geschrieben (mit textpad)

_was ich nicht kann:_
-beans
-tieferes verständniss für netBeans

_was ich benutze:_
-win2000
-netBeans5.5

_was ich gerne mal mit jemandem durchgehen würde:_
-bean erstellen (mit netbeans) 
-bean in applet einbinden (mit netbeans)
-libary in applet einbinden (mit netbeans)
-applet signieren und "uploadvertig" machen (mit netbeans)
-vieleicht noch ein paar tips zu netbeans

_sonstiges:_
-ich würde alles vorbereiten 

-das ganze dauert vieleicht 30 min
-die session würden wir via irc oder ähnliches machen

_was ich biete:_
-mein lehrer darf sich ein Applet oder eine Bean wünschen


----------



## thE_29 (11. Sep 2006)

<ot>Mir fällt allg. auf das du Fertig immer mit V schreibst? Ist das Absicht oder hat man dir das so beigebracht? Oder weiß du das einfach net? (Nochmals, dh, Fertig und NICHT Vertig!)</ot>


----------



## Roar (11. Sep 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <ot>Ist das Absicht oder hat man dir das gelernt? </ot>



<ot>genau, ein "das hat man mir gelernt" gibt es übrigens auch nicht, wenn wir schon dabei sind - entweder hat man dir das so gelehrt oder hast du es so gelernt? :bae:</ot>


----------



## thE_29 (11. Sep 2006)

<ot>Verdammt hast recht  Naja, war noch früh am Morgen. Ich besser mal gleich aus! </ot>


----------

